# Ladakh- a holiday experiencing the Himalayas, Tibetan Culture and Buddhism



## marcopolo123 (Nov 11, 2010)

Ladakh is one of the most enchanting places on Earth. It is a heady combination of raw natural beauty of the land and a rich cultural heritage of its people. Nestled between the Himalayas, the Karakoram Range and the Indus river valley, Ladakh is straight out of a picture post card. 

The thrill of driving on the highest motorable road in the world at Khardungla is unbeatable. Equally attractive are the visits to beautiful Buddhist Monasteries that dot the mountains across Ladakh. 

Trekking the Himalayas, Whitewater rafting, camel safari in the cold desert and experiencing Tibetan culture would make sure you will never forget Ladakh for the rest of your life!

Here are some pictures which will tell a better story.

Khardungla Pass, arguably the highest motorable road in the world


Hemis Monastry


Countryside


Traffic Jam at 18000ft asl!


Jataka Tales etched in monastry walls


Kali Temple


Rooftop of Hemis Monastry


Guru Padmasambhava


Pangong lake on India-Tibet border


Pangong Lake


Changla Pass


Snow slopes near Changla



For an account of my trip to Ladakh, checkout my travelogue at http://www.greatholidayideas.net/hill-station/north/ladakh.html


----------

